

Show HN: Ready-made, Modular Landing Pages for Startups - colmtuite
http://www.modulz.co

======
RogerL
I would suggest the tag at the very bottom "Build a beautiful marketing site
for your startup in minutes." is your biggest selling point, and so perhaps it
belongs 'above the fold' so to speak (at the top).

I would also like to _see_ the 'beautiful' sites, and not watch a video or
look at discrete elements like buttons.

I'm not a customer, so don't put a ton of weight into those comments, but it's
what immediately occurred to me when I went to look.

------
GrinningFool
Style comments:

* Assuming that dog food is consumed, do you offer landing pages without the 'scroll instead of load pages' behavior that's become [arguably] too common lately?

* I understand the trend towards 'flat design', but to my inexpert eye there should be _some_ indication that I can interact with an element - the buttons on the page and demo just look like colorful text blocks.

Edit: moved this down, it's no longer relevant on second glance:

I think the idea is good, and there's a need for such a service. There's just
some that isn't clear.

* What do I get by subscribing - unlimited sites? The rights to keep using the design I configured?

* What if I just want one-and-done?

EDIT: sorry, the video showed subscription in the walk-through, but this isn't
something on the actual 'get modulz' page.

------
hannesfostie
I betatested this. Even back then it was pretty solid. As you can tell by the
landing page (eat your own dog food etc) it's drop dead gorgeous. It's easy to
work with and contained a lot of modules. Took me about 30 minutes to put
together a landing page.

This is ideal for testing out those early ideas, or simply when you want to
move ahead with a product without having to spend money or time on a landing
page yet.

Definately worth the money!

------
6thSigma
Why should I spend $99 on this when I could spend $15 for a similar theme on
ThemeForest or a site like that?

(Not being snarky, I've never bought a theme on any of those sites and don't
really know about how the licenses and stuff work.)

~~~
colmtuite
Besides the improved visual design, the key difference with Modulz is that
it's modular. Most themes come as full pages. If they don't suit, sometimes it
can be hard to tailor them to your needs. There are also up to 17 different
sections with Modulz, that's more than most thems ship with.

~~~
6thSigma
Nice, thanks for the answer.

Edit: So what is the license for this anyways? If I buy this, can I package it
up and resell it? Can I use it for multiple clients?

~~~
colmtuite
You're free to use it for multiple websites or for multiple client sites. You
can't package it up and resell it or share the files with someone else.

~~~
6thSigma
Cool. You should put the license somewhere on the site. (If it's there, I
didn't see it.)

------
colmtuite
We've decided to drop the prices based on feedback. Thew new prices are $49
and $79. Everyone who has purchased Modulz already will be refunded the
difference.

~~~
jpadvo
Beautiful design, and with the pricing change it is a great buy. One quick
note -- when you click the eye buttons to see details, the old prices still
show up.

~~~
colmtuite
Good spot. Thanks for pointing it out. It's fixed.

------
outside1234
Great idea! (For those of you that didn't figure it out immediately either -
click on the "eye" on the offers page to see what you get in both).

------
digitalengineer
I like the idea very much and the fact it's self-hosted as well. Yeah, you
could go with launchrock of a standard Bootstrap-carrousel page or a Wordpress
template, but this is even simpler to deploy and allows for easy tweaking.
Great for launch- and product pages and even small websites without a database
and stuff. Did notice the button to 'video' doesn't work in Safari (6.05).
Works fine in Chrome.

------
sarbogast
I'm sorry but the point still stands: excellent idea but the price gap is way
too big with themeforest themes compared to the benefits. 50 bucks is the max
I would set aside for this, and I consider it to be a lot.

~~~
digitalengineer
I donno, Modulz looks well designed and built. I like the professional feel it
provides. Hiring designer to build something similar would cost a lot more
than 99 bucks. It's not that much to spend for someone who's serious about
their startup and want something other than standard themeforst/bootstrap.
(That is until everybody starts using this, I suppose by then there might be a
lot more versions/tweaks).

------
nodesocket
Can we get another section, as feature in, or customers? I.E. logos of
companies using the startup, or techcrunch, pandodaily, forbes, etc...

------
pbnjay
Only 2 color schemes? Do I get an easy way to import my own too? Its beautiful
but I'd rather not look like 50 other sites...

~~~
colmtuite
There is currently no internal way to import your own color scheme. You can
always override the CSS with your own colors.

We have lots of extra features planned for the future including extra color
schemes, custom color schemes, extra Modulz, web fonts, more customization
options etc.

If lots of people start using it, we will add new customization options very
soon.

~~~
pbnjay
How many colors would I need to replace? We talking 10 minutes or a couple
hours?

I'll probably buy just cause I've been looking for something like this, but
I'd like the path of least resistance. Great Product, Thanks.

~~~
colmtuite
It wouldn't take much work to override the base styles with your own colors.
Shoot me an email at colm@modulz.co and I'll walk you through how to do it.

~~~
scottksmith95
A guide of this sort on your site would be amazing and help a lot more people.

------
epiddy
Ok so it looks great in Chrome, but I fired it up in IE 10 and the first 2
pages "look" blank, if you didn't know to scroll down you'd think the page was
blank.

A template to be used for a landing page should be able to properly render in
browsers. Just sayin...

------
outside1234
One question: If we launch with pack 1, can we "upgrade" to pack 1+2 when we
want to go paid?

~~~
colmtuite
Sure. Just shoot us an email at colm@modulz.co when you're ready to upgrade.

------
graycat
Not joking: What's a "landing page"?

~~~
colmtuite
A landing page is a marketing site. When startups want to launch their
products, they build marketing sites to help advertise. Modulz is a collection
of HTML website sections that you can customize and piece together to build
your marketing site.

~~~
graycat
I'm building a Web site.

What does a landing page have to do with the Web site? Is the landing page one
of the pages at the site with the domain name of the site? Is the hosting the
same as for the site? Does the landing page first exist before the site does,
at the same time the site does, or only after the site does? Why isn't a
_landing page_ just one more page I could have at my site with the same domain
name of my site? Does the landing page have links to the other pages of the
site? In what sense is the landing page "marketing", keywords for search
engines or _search engine optimization_ (SEO) or something else?

I understand the Web site I'm building but not _landing pages_ \-- trying to
learn. I might need a _landing page_.

So, if one reason someone might use my site is to learn about cooking, then
maybe I will have a _landing page_ intended just to attract (via search
engines and keywords about cooking) users interested in cooking and from that
landing page have a link to my site? In this case the landing page for cooking
doesn't really tell the user much about cooking but just directs them to my
site where they can learn more about cooking?

And if my site is also of interest to people interested in classical music,
then I might have a _landing page_ just for users with that interest?

Is that the idea?

If so, then such a landing page might have difficulty doing well in _page
rank_?

~~~
cocoflunchy
It's more of a very simple website that you are going to use before you have
your actual website built, to gauge interest from potential users.

Usually a 'landing page' consists of a big title / catchphrase, a few points
of information about your upcoming product, and a box where you can fill in
your email address if you want to subscribe to the mailing list to have more
info later. Kind of like what [http://launchrock.co/](http://launchrock.co/),
but less minimalistic I guess.

~~~
graycat
Thanks.

------
zeckalpha
> Choose between phlat or skeuo design styles.

Both are skeumorphic and _relatively_ flat. This is incorrect to suggest that
the terms are mutually opposed.

------
aculver
Any examples of what the "Skeuo" style looks like?

~~~
colmtuite
Here's an image of the phlat button and the skeuo buttons side by side.

[http://i.imgur.com/3fDqmbz.png](http://i.imgur.com/3fDqmbz.png)

Modulz ships with both styles anyway, so no need to worry :)

~~~
illyism
That's not skeuomorphic. It's just a few shadows. It doesn't imitate reality.

------
ponyandtrap
Nobody else think this design looks pony?

